# Furry YouTuber suggestions



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone had any furry YouTuber suggestions for me to watch


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2018)

Viviziepop isn't a furry herself but her work is favoured by a lot of furries, so she's a good video maker to remember.


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Viviziepop isn't a furry herself but her work is favoured by a lot of furries, so she's a good video maker to remember.



I actually already watch her channal, but thank you anyway! I appreciate it!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 13, 2018)

Pocari Roo is awesome. :3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2018)

Try this nice dude :

www.youtube.com: Odin Wolf


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 13, 2018)

This guys pretty cool...

www.youtube.com: BetaEtaDelota


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

I recommend Artemis Wishfoot and TwoFurryBros. Hands down the two best furry YouTubers.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2018)

I like Kuroi Moyamoya's channel
Her videos are really stylish and in the midst of her weird scifi furry universe she details her game development process.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 14, 2018)

Boof the-_I'm not biased_ >.>
www.youtube.com: Bo the Doggo I subbed guy's because he was cute, and he started playing Dark Souls, one of my favorite games, shortly after :u


----------



## Joni (Oct 14, 2018)

www.youtube.com: The Science Furry
:V


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 14, 2018)

Joni said:


> www.youtube.com: The Science Furry
> :V



Nice!


----------



## Joni (Oct 14, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nice!


I will publish videos someday


----------



## Inpw (Oct 14, 2018)

King Gourd and Coopertom.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 14, 2018)

Quartz Husky does really funny videos sometimes, and other times informative or thought provoking ones.





Khotorix is my favorite at the moment. He doesn't shy away from controversial topics and offers an in depth and mature analysis of them. Most of his videos aren't furry related though.

There's Aberguine with his "Furries in the Media" series, where he reviews how furries are portrayed in the media.

Not every fun videos are on her  channel since she's being filmed at conventions, but Telephone is a really funny and adorable character.  I often search up "Telephone furry" in youtubes search bar. Her channel is ino89777


----------



## BlueGrrr (Oct 14, 2018)

Another shout out for Artemis Wishfoot here, love the salty blue doggo and his fleshy friend <3
Not seen anyone else quite like him , but I also enjoy Pocari Roo, Nos Hyena, Odin wolf, Majira Strawberry, Storm Folf and Quartz Husky (in set no order there lol)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 14, 2018)

One channel I’ve been watching lately is AdlerTheEagle




Small channel, but he takes time into making each video, quality over quantity


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh yeah, Speaking of Artemits: T-Lark


----------



## Tyno (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe Rainy Chaos


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 14, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Try this nice dude :
> 
> www.youtube.com: Odin Wolf


Oh, btw: the guy above is certainly not without his share of drama within the Fandom, but, his videos are interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## Jojer (Oct 14, 2018)

Sherbert Shenanigans(super cute suit): m.youtube.com: Sherbert Shenanigans

Culturally F'd is a good informative channel: m.youtube.com: Culturally F'd

Fursonatime with Jonathan Vale aka Stigmata is a fun show that I enjoy: 
m.youtube.com: jonathanvair


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 3, 2018)

When my fursuit comes in, I'll be making videos on this channel!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

Hmm.. If you don't mind a bit of vulgar language I'd recommend 2 Gryphon's channel. His rants are amazeballs.


----------



## Narri (Nov 3, 2018)

*Trexlis*
www.youtube.com: Trexlis

He doesn't have much up (2 videos) but they are quite informative


----------

